# Alleriges during tx



## Karen_S (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm currently on the 2WW and my allergies are starting to flare up - lots of sneezing, itchy nose and watery eyes.
I live in Germany and pollen here is extraordinary.

Usually I take tablets called Aerius, and I also have a nasal spray called Nasonex, but I'm too afraid to take them in case it affects the embryos.
Do you know if these are OK?

Or what medication is safe at this stage and during pregnancy?  

Many thanks for your help,
Karen


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Manufacturers state the following information relating to Nasonex:





_There are no adequate or well-controlled studies in pregnant women. Following intranasal administration of the maximal recommended clinical dose, mometasone plasma concentrations are not measurable; thus foetal exposure is expected to be negligible and the potential for reproductive toxicity, very low. As with other nasal corticosteroid preparations, NASONEX Nasal Spray should not be used in pregnancy or lactation unless the potential benefit to the mother justifies any potential risk to the mother, foetus or infant. Infants born of mothers who received corticosteroids during pregnancy should be observed carefully for hypoadrenalism._
In the UK Aerius is known by the brand name Neoclarytin, that actual drug name is desloratidine. Information on this product states the following:

_Desloratadine was not teratogenic in animal studies. The safe use of the medicinal product during pregnancy has not been established. The use of Neoclarityn during pregnancy is therefore not recommended.
_
Some women do need to take medication to keep allergies under control during pregnancy but this is usually done after consultation with GP and deciding on individual risk benefit_. _In the UK these drugs would not necessarily be first choice to prescribe as they are newer on the market, this doesn't mean that they necessarily carry any higher risk, just that we have more evidence and statistical data on the safety profile of older drugs i.e. beclomethaspne nasal spray and other antihistamines.

Best speak to doctor in first instance to discuss your own circumstances. Lots of    for 2ww
Maz x


----------

